# Boise/Meridian ID - Starting a new group



## DiamondB (Jul 14, 2007)

Without delving into the inconsequential details, I'm starting up a new group. I've got 1 likely player so far (would like no more than 6 + GM) with a possible 2nd. So I'm looking for  4 or so more. 

Logistical details: 
1) I'm moving into my new home mid-August, so I'm looking to start the end of August. I'd like to have met any potential members before that point (thus the post 2 months prior). 

2) We'll play at my place, located in the Red Feather subdivision in Meridian (Corner of Ustick & Cloverdale). 

3) Play will be 7:30pm to Whenever (11:30pm?) on Saturday nights. 

4) While I'll GM D&D 3.5 (due to familiarity & vast library) I'm willing to consider other games (if I'm not GM). 

5) If it is decided I will be the GM (which is fine by me) the game will take place in my Homebrew world - Vetus. The world is undergoing some changes (Nation history, deity restructuring) but you should be able to get a general idea from what is posted. 

6) Any questions, just ask - charles@diamondb.net


----------



## DiamondB (Jul 20, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## DiamondB (Aug 2, 2007)

Bumping, because I'm still looking


----------



## DiamondB (Aug 12, 2007)

Final Bump.
2 slots still open.  Starting Play 8/18/07

If interested email me!


----------

